# Classic Bay 1200I Reviews and usage?



## dogsluvtrux (Oct 27, 2009)

OK...finally did it.  I plunked down $3800 for a Classic Bay 1200I (installed, tax and everything).

Did my research (been lurking around the site for about three months), checked my local dealers, found one I was comfortable with and then bought a stove.

I have been told by the dealer to expect a 40-50% reduction in Propain costs...(I spent $5100 from Aug 1 to March 31 last year...no that's not a typo!) which I would be happy with.  I have also heard some claiming almost a 100% reduction in LP as well, whic I would be amazed and thrilled beyond belief with!

Planning on about three ton to start with ($225/ton) based on dealer and hearth.com recommendations...also adding 16" of blown cellulose to the attic.  Unless I have 2x20" rafters...it needed it!

Based on a two story, brick farmhouse (no insulation in walls), ten year old replacement windows, open floor plan with fans in every room (no A/C...hotwater baseboard heat), located in Central Illinois...any guesses on how much I need?  Will the insert (centrally located fireplace) be able to handle most of the heating needs?

Maybe I'm just having buyer's remorse....stove won't be in until Mid-November, but I sure could use some information about how the stoves work for everyone else!


----------



## dogsluvtrux (Oct 28, 2009)

Nothing?  I realize I am in Central Illinois, but I would welcome any info, thoughts, etc from anywhere...


----------



## gobuck (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a Classic Bay 1200 free stander and heat a 1800 sq ft cape.  It is a open flr plan.  We bought the stove and the house last summer,( 2008).  The stove heats it very well.  I burned 2 &1/2 tons of LGs last year.  The house is insulated pretty well but could be better.  I am meeting a foam insulating company today to get the sill plate foamed and sealed.
Love the stove


----------



## TboneMan (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a free standing 1200 first off -- that's a pretty good price.

I have an open floor plan 2400 sqr ft house.   I'm very happy with the savings over the passed 2 winters (this is the 3rd).

The only time I use my forced air propane furnace is in the dead of winter on the coldest and windiest of days.   Even then it is only to recover temperature or to maintain on the very, very worst nights (I'm talking sub-zero temps plus high winds).   

I have a sister-in-law who lives in Campaign, IL.   Likely not too far from you.   I'm aware of the climate in the area, and other than wind, you don't have nearly as harsh an environment as I do.   That said, your wind is pretty nasty, and even at temps near or just below freezing, you likely have a significant wind chill.

If you paid $5000 for propane last year, I'm guessing you used 1500-2000 gallons of propane.   THAT'S HUGE!  That sound more like fuel oil quantities.    I averaged about 900 gal/year (all heating appliances are propane).   I added the stove (and still supplement with the furnace) and swapped my HW heater for a tankless-on demand system (heat water only when needed).

From the after of 900 gal/yr, I dropped to 200 gal/year.   I paid $250/ton for pellets this year and I use just about 5 ton.


----------



## dogsluvtrux (Oct 28, 2009)

About 1750 gallons is what we used at $2.89/gal....in all fairness that also includes our chicken coop that was converted into an apartment that my sister lived in, which accounted for about 300 gallons.  She has since moved away to college, and I figure that should be cut significantly as well, running the furnace to keep it at 55 degrees and not water heater or stove...not that she cooked a lot, she mostly ate with us so, at least my grocery bill went down.  Still, that was 1450 gal. in the main house...I'd be very happy if I could get down to 200 gallons, heck I'm happy the price is $1.59/gal at my last fillup!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## sculptor (Oct 28, 2009)

Your house sounds similar to mine. Old with little insulation. I have 12' ceilings and have serious doubts one pellet stove will heat my house. It is due mostly by it being a poorly insulated house. Despite the fact that I'll be cold again this year....I do love my pellet stove. You are doing the smart thing by insulating. But I doubt it will heat a two story house with questionable insulation. But I'm new with the pellet stove and may be wrong...but's that's just my opinion. My insulation guy is coming next week! Enjoy!

I almost bought a CB and it is a very nice stove!


----------



## dogsluvtrux (Oct 29, 2009)

Old, poorly insulated, probably over-priced, but my wife loves the "character".....reminds me of being a kid and wanting a snowblower, but shoveling built "character".  How come it cost so much to buy character, but if I built it my parents saved money?  What the french is character anyway?  Think I could sell a little bit to pay for my pellets?  Just a thought....


----------



## CanadaClinker (Oct 29, 2009)

dogsluvtrux ....Great price on the stove....You will surly enjoy your new stove  but I'll bet it is really hard waiting for it......we only had to wait about 5 days for it to be operational once we got it but it seemed like forever.......now we love to sit around it and enjoy the flames and the warmth. I've shown this pic before of our free standing cb1200 with the dogs curled in front of it on their bed but here it is again.... are you planning on installing the stove yourself or having your dealer do it.  If you can get things done ahead of time, it will cut down on the wait once it is home.  Have fun...... it's almost like waiting for a new baby to come home from the hospital.... Ha Ha...... CC   :lol: 

........click on the pic to enlarge.....


----------



## dogsluvtrux (Oct 29, 2009)

That price was the stove installed, they didn't have it in stock and weren't willing to sell the floor model.....so I wait.  As for bringing home the new baby...that was last week!


----------



## CanadaClinker (Oct 29, 2009)

......  heyyyyyyyyy ..... congrats ...........CC


----------



## dogsluvtrux (Oct 30, 2009)

This is my youngest, Gavin Parson Little :cheese:  He's one week today!


----------



## CanadaClinker (Oct 30, 2009)

.........he's a fine look'n young lad....... now who does he get his good looks from??  ..... Ha.....cc   :lol:


----------



## dogsluvtrux (Oct 30, 2009)

Not me, that's for sure!  I'm one of those guys that married way out of my league...I had to keep my wife half drunk for three years before she said yes, and didn't let her sober up until AFTER the honeymoon! :cheese:


----------



## ww&hk (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey DLT
My pellet experience spans only three years....maintaining my parents Avalon Astoria free standing. I chose the Quad CB1200 Free Standing for my home this year. Easy to clean. The most important factor to consider when choosing a pellet burner, in my opinion. Most on the forum will agree that a dirty stove is the recipe for problems. The Quad 1200 is a basic stove without a lot of adjustments or fancy electronics so keeping it clean is mandatory. Good quality pellets will help.

I also have a Regency wood burning insert and I tend to fuss over that as well. Just my nature, I like things clean and neat. I get great heat output from my insert and expect the same from my Quad this heating season. 

Hope this helps. Good luck with your new stove!


----------



## peirhead (Nov 1, 2009)

I am sure you will love the stove, I do a complete clean of my Castile 2x per week and dump the burn pot at least daily. As has been mentioned I would highly recommend spending your next upgrade $ on insulation. And be careful if you tighten up the house to be sure to add mechanical ventlation/heat recovery. You might possibly need an OAK  (Outside air kit) on the stove if it isn't being installed initially.   Also be sure they add about 5 ft of rise on your exhaust pipe for draft in case of power outages while the stove is running to avoid too much smoke backing up!


----------



## Glosta (Nov 1, 2009)

I purchased my Quadrafire 1200i this past September for my 2,400 sq/ft split entry home.  The house is heavily insulated and the stove is located on the first floor (ground level).   I've only burned 2 bags of pellets (Okanagan), but so far, this stove has been fantastic.  Very consistent heat across the whole house.  Just not a whole lot of cold weather to really put it to the test.  Trust me...I'm not complaining.

From a cost standpoint, I also paid $3,800 (including tax and installation).  
Basic Stove (Black Trim with Black Door) = $2,493.  
40ft of 4" Magnaflex S/S liner = $425
Damper Blockoff Plate = $75.00    
3" to 4" offset adapter = $64.00 
Installation + tax = $743

Stove company also threw in four free bags of pellets (2 bags of Okanagan & 2 bags of Dry Creek).

I thought it was pretty fair deal considering the installers (2 men) were onsite for 6 hours from start to finish.


----------



## CanadaClinker (Nov 1, 2009)

Pellet Guy said:
			
		

> I purchased my Quadrafire 1200i this past September for my 2,400 sq/ft split entry home.  The house is heavily insulated and the stove is located on the first floor (ground level).   I've only burned 2 bags of pellets (Okanagan), but so far, this stove has been fantastic.  Very consistent heat across the whole house.  Just not a whole lot of cold weather to really put it to the test.  Trust me...I'm not complaining.
> 
> From a cost standpoint, I also paid $3,800 (including tax and installation).
> Basic Stove (Black Trim with Black Door) = $2,493.
> ...



hey Pellet Guy..... have ya got a couple of pics of the nice new setup of yours..........cc


----------

